# surf fishing 8/10/13 Jamaica and west slp



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

We launched the jet ski off the beach at Jamaica @ 0545 and ran our first line out about 450 yards with an 8oz. spider. got back to shore and the line had drifted about 40 yards to the west already. that line made it about 30 minute and it was washed up. The weed was horrible. finally we put a second 8oz. spider on the line never done this before but it did help the line hold against the weed about twice as long however we never had a line out more than an hour. After the rain hit the tide went out and the weed was clearing up making it very favorable fishing conditions. small waves light winds green water about 250 yards out this is what we've been missing for a month. Then the swimmers arrived and within 2 hours of the rain clearing and surf turning favorable we had cars packed 3 deep on the beach and we got ran off. we relocated to the stretch of beach juts west of SLP not sure what that area's called but we got there and it was not crowded but the waves were twice the size and the weed was worse than it was at jamaica in the morning. Ran one line out it made it 20 minutes then we packed up and hauled out. I try not to have high expectations for trips but I really had an expectation to tag at least one 4' but we got skunked. we had a bite on a cut croaker but never felt it on the rod guess the weed had so much tension on the line it prvented us from knowing what was a hit and what was weed. 


This being said I have a question for yall, 

What is your rule on swimmers while youre fishing? the ppl that come to the beach to swim frustrate the hell out of me they dont pay attention and if there's 5 miles of open beach you bet your [email protected] that they're going to park and swim 10 yards from you and your line. then when they swim into it they start pulling it in. how do yall handle this issue?


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

Play the loudest rap music And the most ofensive on Max volume And trust me no one will Park next to You. Aldo make dure You leave the beer boxes visible lmao hahaha


----------



## bigwalt (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree there's tons of beach front and they want to park right on top of you but I'm a verg vocal person so when they come into my area I voice it and its usually not nice. People **** me off down there cause they have no common sense or respect for others. We actually had people park between our trucks and the water and setup shop to start swimming while we were wade fishing. Now we were parked on top of the seaweed and the tide was out if that tells you how dumb they were. But I walked up and let it be known how much of a dumbass they was. Sorry but this is a sore subject for me lol


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

lol no need to apologize, I have been in 3 verbal altercations down there and to be honest ive probably only been in 5 altercations in my whole life, I normally let things go but when it comes to fishing I'm not as kind hearted. when i came in from dropping a line yesterday on the jet ski ppl were ****** at me for riding the waves in so close to swimmers. When I left I dropped my old bait that was on the lines under my truck pulled off and left them something to smell!!!!!! What worries me is what happens when i hook a 6' bull that wants to run parallel to the beach thats gonna ruin some peoples day. I think I am gonna put NOAA SHARK TAGGING on the back of my truck and Raise a shark flag maybe that'll clear them lol


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Tell them you are fishing for sharks and chumming the water. Maybe tell them a story about that 7' bull shark you caught in the first gut right before they pulled up.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Buy a cheap but very large plastic mount of a 10 ft plus tiger shark and hang it next to your truck when fishing. The beachgoers won't know the difference and they won't want to swim in the gulf in shark infested waters. 

The chumming idea sounds reasonable as well.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

waltmeda said:


> Tell them you are fishing for sharks and chumming the water. Maybe tell them a story about that 7' bull shark you caught in the first gut right before they pulled up.


That would do it for most swimmers!


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

I thought about making signs an sticking them to the left and right of my rod holders telling ppl to keep back 200 feet but its a public beach nothin i can do other than yell at em 

I was the first person on the beach in jb one day nice spot an few hours later had some guys with jet skis launch next to us an play on top of my lines all day by all means i told the guy if he keeps cuttin across my lines he was guna have a bad day that and people walking and pulling their kids on a tube threw my lines than when they get tangles in it pulling on it. 

Theirs just no respect now and days


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

The best way to deal with swimmers and vacationers is to find a beach where they won't be. Its worth the extra drive. Wait until you hook up with a good shark with all those people around. It makes things way more difficult and then you have people getting ****** at you for releasing a shark where they are swimming. You can't expect people who don't know anything about the salt water or surf fishing to respect what you're doing when they don't know whats going on. You can try to explain to people that you have lines in the water but most don't care. Best bet is to head to a less crowded beach.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

I always travel to the far west end but it seems like later in the day people do that to they fill up beaches an go to the next one. 

An when you reel one of the 6 footers in people always want to touch it an act like they helping when your yelling at them an their kids to stay away. 

If a shark was to bite a person would you be held responsible even after you told them to back off?


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

thats a good question, I wouldn't think so it's a public beach and the shark is a wild animal not a pet. All it would take is a shark on the line biting someone and the news would go crazy and would probably educate people about swimming around fishermen. Every time I bring a shark in no matter the size a swarm of beachgoers flock to me like white on rice. my friends always call me showtime because what I bring in draws a crowd. But everytime someone asks me about what I'm catching that day and how many I've caught ect.. I tell them I catch and tag for NOAA then release and they track them. They then think I'm some kind of scientist and ask me a million questions and I tell them if they want to avoid sharks to avoid fishermen lol


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

quacker.smacker101 said:


> I always travel to the far west end but it seems like later in the day people do that to they fill up beaches an go to the next one.
> 
> An when you reel one of the 6 footers in people always want to touch it an act like they helping when your yelling at them an their kids to stay away.
> 
> If a shark was to bite a person would you be held responsible even after you told them to back off?


The kids don't know any better but the parents need to be smacked upside the head for getting too close. Is that legal? Just asking.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Ever notice there's one guy in the crowd that starts telling everybody what kind of shark it is? "That's a sand shark" or "a gray shark". I get a kick out of them.
First of all you're going to need bigger weights. Regular 8oz ain't going to get it done.
As far as the swimmers go. I never shark fish on crowded beaches.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

depending on the tides I try to set up my trailer about 10 to 15 feet from where high tide had been giving some room in case the tide decides to go higher. from this people always wanna drive rite by the water...for me that's under all my lines and my kids playing area...I cant stand it. some times while night fishing they come haulin ***by... lines out glow sticks on fire going all I can do to be noticed and the dumb***** keep doing it.......I started digging a nice trench down to the water when they come by and hit that they usually stop say a few words and drive off and then go around on their way back...so you just gotta think outside the box to get the point across that they should have some common courtesy for surf fisherman


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

lol I gotta try that trench idea... I should take one of my tractors down there to make one hell of a trench on both sides of my camp and smooth it out at the end of the trip.


----------

